# Proportions for making whipped cream?



## PA Baker (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there a general proportion of x amount of whipping cream yields y amount of whipped cream? 

I'm making Sofie a 4-layer, 9" cake for her birthday party this weekend and icing/decorating it with stabilized whipped cream and I'm trying to figure out how much I need.


----------



## jkath (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's probably more than you ever wanted or needed to know about whipped cream

Whipping Cream: Easy How-To Cooking Tips & Advice: RecipeTips.com


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful!  More than I ever thought I wanted to know--but I learned some new, interesting things!  Thanks, jkath!


----------

